# Mug buckets



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

We all have mugs we have acquired. Some get sentimental attachments. I made some mug buckets using a pattern called buckets gone wild by rotgut Lewis. Hope you enjoy the px


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

Wow what a great idea. Is there a pattern for knit or crochet mug buckets? Thanks for sharing


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

What a great idea! Very nice.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

ewwww another Chirstmas idea... pass it on...


----------



## hokodah (Feb 23, 2011)

What a cute idea. They would make great gifts for quilting friends. Would you mind telling me where I could find the pattern? Thank you.

We have a summer place in Waynesville, so are practically neighbors.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Are they the same as mug cozies? There are a lot of K &
& c patterns for those on Ravelry.com. Yours are very nice.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

That is super! Reminds me of the similar ones they do for gardening tools and that we use for brushes and such at the barn (horses.) I'd love to know where you got the pattern!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh, I see these go on the inside.


----------



## celticmiss (Dec 6, 2011)

What a brilliant idea. A use for the excess of mugs that have ben acquired.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

Pattern for sewing is buckets gone wild. Exactly the same as those used on big buckets. These have pockets on inside and out. Not a cozy. Best is, you can personalize them with any fabric


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

video tutorial google it..sorry I forgot how to add a link..will work on that. No pattern needed. By Carol Wainscott


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic,what a great idea. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

A very clever idea. :thumbup:


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

What a great idea.


----------



## minkeyswife (Dec 25, 2014)

Oooh...great idea! Thanks for posting!


----------



## dickletn (Jan 23, 2011)

Is there a crochet or knit pattern for these?


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

http://www.bucketsgonewild.com/

it shouldn't be hard to make up in knit or crochet.


----------



## asyinger (Apr 20, 2012)

Great job. I have one that I bought and they are very handy on the desk.
By the way, we are just about neighbors, as I am in Wake Forest.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Cute


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

How clever!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

adorable


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

working on a crochet pattern but the arthritic hands gave out. if no one comes up with anything before I get it done will post pattern when compete. crochet is easier to manipulate on the fly (as it were)but will convert crochet pattern to knit as well. please be patient. I am off to slather aspercreme on hands.

later...


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Good idea! I have some mugs around here.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I made a dozen of those a few years ago. They make great gifts. I use one in the bathroom for toothpaste, brush, eye make up, lipstick . ;-)


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

What a brilliant idea.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Clever idea!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

great idea


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Really cute idea. Looked up the buckets gone wild site and thought that the patterns were a bit pricey. So I started looking around for a simpler way. Here is the link to the favecrafts video tutorial by Carol Wainwright mentioned in an earlier reply: 




Simplicity also has a pattern...


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

My sis made me one a few years ago using sewing theme fabric. Hold most of my little sewing notions and pens. Love it.

Yours are very cute.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

A great idea! Anybody with a fabric stash could make
colorful and useful gifts.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

eneurian said:


> working on a crochet pattern but the arthritic hands gave out. if no one comes up with anything before I get it done will post pattern when compete. crochet is easier to manipulate on the fly (as it were)but will convert crochet pattern to knit as well. please be patient. I am off to slather aspercreme on hands.
> 
> later...


I will be watching for your post for a pattern in either knit or crochet, as I do both. I have seen the mug cozies, but this would be so much better than just a cozy. Sorry about your hands. At the age of 72, I am not having any problems with my hands, but the same cannot be said for my knees and my right shoulder that has a bone spur. Its just that age thing.


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

These are too cute! What a great idea!!!


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

My daughter said it is on Pinterest.



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/128141551873166557/


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> I will be watching for your post for a pattern in either knit or crochet, as I do both. I have seen the mug cozies, but this would be so much better than just a cozy. Sorry about your hands. At the age of 72, I am not having any problems with my hands, but the same cannot be said for my knees and my right shoulder that has a bone spur. Its just that age thing.


I too will be on the look out for the pattern. Thank you.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Janana said:


> My daughter said it is on Pinterest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> That is the fabric pattern. A few of us are looking for a crochet pattern for this.


Sorry Evie. I will look for one.


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

lovely idea to use up the mugs I no longer need


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Are they difficult to make? Looks like something I'd like to make for family gifts at family reunion this fall. :thumbup:


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

I always find the first one slow. After that, i can whip right through them


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

sorry to have taken so long but my miserable life intervened. obviously there are many ways to go about this; separate pieces sewn together at the turns, or inserts, any number of pockets inside or out. I took the easiest route for me as this is only a work up for the pattern. also I don't believe in copywrites for needlework patterns so if I find any one selling this pattern or any variation of it after this post I can (according to my lawyer) and will sue the &*#$ out of them. I need money to get my son out of florida for health reasons. so here goes:

crochet mug bucket (sorry I do not have pdf capabilities)
this fits a fairly standard straight sided 10oz. mug

MC 6 (6)
R1 inc. (12)
R2 sc, inc (18)
R3 sc2, inc (24)
R4 sc3, inc (30)
R5 sc4, inc (36)
R6 sc FLO even (36)
sc even 16 rows (36) or one row over the edge of the cup rim
R22 sc5 BLO, inc (42)
R23 sc6, inc (48)
R24 sc BLO even (48)
R25 ch1, turn, sc to last 3st. leave3 unworked (45)
R26 ch1, turn, sc even 14 rows (45)
R30 ch12, turn loop, sc FLO in last st of previous round (this creates loop for button) sc FLO to end.
R31 ch1, turn, *sc3, inc X 3, sc 3* rpt btwn ** (creates 5 outside pockets (60) X 4 rows
R35 ch1, turn, sc5, *inc, sc11* X4, inc, sc6 (65)
sc 3 rows even (65)
R39 ch1, turn, sc6,*inc X2, sc11* X4, inc, sc5 (75)
R40 ch1, turn, *sc6, inc X 3, sc6* (90)
sc even 2 rows, FO.

top stitch or back stitch between pockets through both outside layers (short edge X9, long edge X18)

sew button to bottom corner for loop for stability.

this should translate stitch for stitch to knitting. 

good luck.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

trying to add pictures

obviously there are many ways to go about this; separate pieces sewn together at the turns, or inserts, any number of pockets inside or out. I took the easiest route for me as this is only a work up for the pattern. also I don't believe in copywrites for needlework patterns so if I find any one selling this pattern or any variation of it after this post I can (according to my lawyer) and will sue the &*#$ out of them. I need money to get my son out of florida for health reasons. so here goes:

crochet mug bucket (sorry I do not have pdf capabilities)
this fits a fairly standard straight sided 10oz. mug

MC 6 (6)
R1 inc. (12)
R2 sc, inc (18)
R3 sc2, inc (24)
R4 sc3, inc (30)
R5 sc4, inc (36)
R6 sc FLO even (36)
sc even 16 rows (36) or one row over the edge of the cup rim
R22 sc5 BLO, inc (42)
R23 sc6, inc (48)
R24 sc BLO even (48)
R25 ch1, turn, sc to last 3st. leave3 unworked (45)
R26 ch1, turn, sc even 14 rows (45)
R30 ch12, turn loop, sc FLO in last st of previous round (this creates loop for button) sc FLO to end.
R31 ch1, turn, *sc3, inc X 3, sc 3* rpt btwn ** (creates 5 outside pockets (60) X 4 rows
R35 ch1, turn, sc5, *inc, sc11* X4, inc, sc6 (65)
sc 3 rows even (65)
R39 ch1, turn, sc6,*inc X2, sc11* X4, inc, sc5 (75)
R40 ch1, turn, *sc6, inc X 3, sc6* (90)
sc even 2 rows, FO.

top stitch or back stitch between pockets through both outside layers (short edge X9, long edge X18)

sew button to bottom corner for loop for stability.

this should translate stitch for stitch to knitting.

good luck.[/quote]


----------

